# Suche Monitor 2500 x 1600, HDCP, so gut als möglich spieletauglich



## melgoth (4. Oktober 2011)

*Suche Monitor 2500 x 1600, HDCP, so gut als möglich spieletauglich*

Hallo!


Ich suche, wie bereits im Titel angegeben, einen Monitor 

mit einer native Auflösung für 2500 x 1600! (also 16:10)
HCDP (wenn möglich mit HDMI)
so gut als mögliche Spieletauglichkeit, also geringe Reaktionszeit, keine (bzw. ertragbare) Schlieren oder Ghost-Effekte
Damit ihr nicht glaubt ich habe da noch gar nicht gesucht, hier mal mein derzeitiges Ergebnis der Recherche


Dell UltraSharp U3011, 30" 
NEC MultiSync PA301W schwarz, 30" (60002926)
Es gibt auch Testberichte​PRAD | Test Dell U3011
PRAD | Test NEC PA301W-BK

Bei beiden vorgestellten Modellen ist die Spieletauglichkeit mit zufriedenstellend angegeben und zudem sind sie SAU TEUER!

Ich würde mich also sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir da entweder zu den beiden eurer Erfahrung mitteilen könnt oder vielleicht Alternativen wisst!

Danke mal!
melgoth


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor 2500 x 1600, HDCP, so gut als möglich spieletauglich*

Alternativen in dem Bereicht gibt es, aber diese mehr als nur teuer. 

Ich würde eher zu einem 24-27" Modell greifen. Wenn du Platz hast, ist evtl. auch ein Beamer eine Alternative.


----------



## fotoman (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor 2500 x 1600, HDCP, so gut als möglich spieletauglich*



melgoth schrieb:


> und zudem sind sie SAU TEUER!


Da Du ja selber schon gesucht hast wirst Du auch gemerkt haben, dass 30" mit 16:10 nunmal teuer sind.

Bliebe vieleicht noch der 
LG W3000H 76,2cm (30'') TFT analog/digital schwarz 1000:1 370cd/qm 0,252mm 5ms 178°/178° TCO 99
welcher derzeit aber nur geringfügig weniger kostet wie der DELL U3011 und weniger Eingänge bietet.

1100 Euro für ein 30" Monitor mit 2560x1600 finde ich nicht so teuer. Sie sind halt keine Massenware und sterben in dem Preissegment eher irgendwann genauso aus wie die schönen (hochwertigen) 4:3 Monitore.

Billiger wird es dann nur mit einem 27" mit 2560x1440 (z.B. Dell U2711). Zur Spieletauglichkeit kann ich nichts sagen, ich spiele nicht. Einzig an die noch kleinere Pixelgrösse wie beim 20,1" 1600x1200 (der vorher am Rechner war) musste ich mich gewöhnen. Für den Parallelbetrieb an zwei PCs brauche ich zwangsweise einen externen DP-Umschalter. Die Umschaltung des Iiyama E511S war um Welten schneller wie beim Dell U2711.


----------



## melgoth (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor 2500 x 1600, HDCP, so gut als möglich spieletauglich*

@fotoman

Danke mal für deine Meinung, anscheinend benützt du derzeit den Dell U2711 mit der 2560x1440 Auflösung. Wenn du auch nicht spielst, so ist es auch bei Filmen oder vielleicht auch bei schnell hintereinender ladenden Bildern möglich einen Schliereneffekt festzustellen. Auch der Farbwechsel kann da gefordert sein, hast du in der Richtung etwas feststellen können, oder warst du da immer zufrieden mit deinem Monitor?

Den LG W3000H konnte ich mittlerweile auch schon ausfindig machen, letztendlich ist die Entscheidungsfindung bei Monitoren aber am schwersten. Zumindest dann, wenn sie nicht alle gleichzeitig vor dir angeschlossen sind (weil dann wäre es ja wieder einfach)!

Bin daher sehr froh über persönliche Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## fotoman (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor 2500 x 1600, HDCP, so gut als möglich spieletauglich*

Hallo melgoth,

bis auf das problem mit dem Umschalten der Eingänge bin ich mit dem U2711 sehr zufrieden, ich habe ihn aber auch erst seit 3 Monaten. Schlieren oder sonstige Bildprobleme kann ich weder bei Videos noch beim normelen Arbeiten mit dem PC (z.B. schnelles Verschieben von Fenstern) feststellen. Das ging mir auf dem alten Iiyama E511S allerdings auch schon so. Solche Dinge hatte ich nur früher (vor über 7 Jahren) mit dem damaligen Gericom 1280x1024 TFT.

InputLags sind bei solchen Anwendungen aber recht egal bzw. fallen mir jedenfalls nicht auf.

Für die Spiele, die ich früher gespeilt habe bzw. vor kuzem auf dem neuen Rechner (der aber am Iiyama hängt) nochmal gespielt habe (allesamt Rennspiele) reicht(e) mir die Qualität des Iiyama vollkommen. Meine PCs sind aber von der Grafikkarte her nicht in der Lage, den U2711 zum Spielen bei voller Auflösung zu verwenden.

Ausführliche Tests zu den beidne DELLs gibt es z.B. hier:
PRAD | Testbericht Monitore | Test TFT Monitor Dell U2711
PRAD | Testbericht Monitore | Test TFT Monitor Dell U3011

Ich hatte damals die Wahl zwischen dem U3011, U2711 und dem NEC PA271. Der NEC kostete vor drei Monaten etwa so viel wie der U3011, ist auch nur ein 27", hat dafür aber die besseren Möglichkeiten zur Kalibrierung. Am Ende hat der U2711 auf Grund des Preises gewonnen (damals ca. 550 Euro günstiger wie der U3011). Heute bei "nur" 400 Euro Unterschied würde ich wohl zum U3011 greifen.



> letztendlich ist die Entscheidungsfindung bei Monitoren aber am schwersten.


Sie ist zumindest in den Preisklassen eine der teuersten, was das PC-Equipment betrifft.


----------

